# New Year's Eve Music



## mish (Dec 31, 2005)

Thought folks might enjoy this:

http://heavens-gates.com/50s/50s_songs.html


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 31, 2005)

"baby I'm yours"  ohhh, what was that movie, my parents loved it, the one where the guy had hundreds of tickets in his yellow car..... ugh!  Had the red head who is a director now......


----------



## mish (Dec 31, 2005)

"Unchained Melody" always gets to me. sniffle, sniffle. Could I possibly watch "Ghost?" another 99 times.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 31, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> "Unchained Melody" always gets to me. sniffle, sniffle. Could I possibly watch "Ghost?" another 99 times.


 
(sliding penny up door)


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 31, 2005)

Brenda Lee and Connie Francis! True beauties! These are true recordings!!! Love this!!! Have to tell my parents about this!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 31, 2005)

Great site Mish, does it ever bring back old memories..Bobby Darin, Connie Francis, Buddy Holley,fantastic..Had a ball just sitting and listening...Thanks


kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 1, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Great site Mish, does it ever bring back old memories..Bobby Darin, Connie Francis, Buddy Holley,fantastic..Had a ball just sitting and listening...Thanks
> 
> 
> kadesma


 
Buddy Holley, Ritchie Vallens, and Patsy Cline, rest their souls, I grew up on this music!  Sweet Dreams, still gives me the chills!  My Grandpa had EVERY Patsy Cline record ever produced, and I loved her long before I ever knew she passed!  The movie Sweet Dreams crushed me.


----------



## licia (Jan 1, 2006)

My dad took me to a Patsy Cline concert a few years before she was killed. there were others on the program, but I can't remember who. "Crazy" is one of my all time favorites - no matter who sings it, or who plays it. I suppose in one way or another, we feel like we can identify even if we didn't live like the song suggests.


----------

